
A detailed analysis of H-1B visa lawyers – based on open source H-1B filings - rm2904
https://medium.com/@Stilt/a-detailed-analysis-of-h-1b-visa-lawyers-25f400b3ac70
======
wahern
Pretty sure this is just a clever tactic to sell people their services. The
section of the article where one expects to find the top 5 most successful
lawyers has been replaced with a link to a list subscription page, which
undoubtedly is a channel for pitching their paid services.

